# Wanted: HSC5 SL Fork



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was recently involved in a bad pile up with my 585. So disappointed. After checking the bike out I discovered a brutal crack in right fork leg. 

If anyone has a lead to a HSC5 SL fork for sale please let me know. I would appreciate the information. My 585 is a 2007 in Credit Agricole Team white. Love the frame and I just want to get her back on the road. 

Thanks!!


----------



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

I went through the same problem with a white team origin 585. I spent a lot of time looking for a replacement fork. Ultimately, I bought one through a dealer from Look USA. 

Look does NOT stock individually painted versions, only a black version of the HSC5 Fork. You can have the fork repainted for a couple hundred $ (maybe less depending on paint and finish), and you can even have the decals duplicated, but now it is becoming a very expensive fork.

I am planning on selling that oem, black HSC5 fork on EBAY - it is brand new although the bike shop Montano Velo did cut a small portion off the steerer tube. I can measure it later.

Good luck, Tom


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tom, yeah its pretty tough to find one. Let me know if you're serious about selling. I'd be open to buying it from you before you list it on ebay. I'll also try contacting Look USA.
Cheers,
Gerald


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

lemans003 said:


> Tom, yeah its pretty tough to find one. Let me know if you're serious about selling. I'd be open to buying it from you before you list it on ebay. I'll also try contacting Look USA.
> Cheers,
> Gerald


Been there. I have a great contact at look, and even he told me to buy elsewhere to save money. Apparently no white aftermarket forks are available. Fortunately my frame isn't whites, so no issue there, but if it was I'd accept the mismatch to keep riding. The 585 is the best frame I've ridden in 27 years. 

Good luck With your search.


----------



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

lemans003 said:


> Tom, yeah its pretty tough to find one. Let me know if you're serious about selling. I'd be open to buying it from you before you list it on ebay. I'll also try contacting Look USA.
> Cheers,
> Gerald


Yes, I am serious about selling, just haven't been able to get around to it. Let me take some photos. I have the original box, all original accessories, test report for this particular fork, etc. Regards, Tom [email protected]


----------

